# need help with preventing shutdown on cycle



## N21 (Sep 24, 2011)

How would i prevent shutdown on cycle?, i read that HCGenerate apparently prevents shutdown on cycle, but thats out of my pricerange, i dont have that much to spend, some other places said Adamantium by Athletix will prevent shutdown aswell, thats more in my pricerange, but what would you guys suggest?


----------



## N21 (Sep 25, 2011)

bump, anybody?


----------



## ct67_72 (Sep 25, 2011)

This could easily be found in a search. And if you can't afford it you probably shouldn't be doing anything. 
None the less, SEARCH hcg. I think your confused about what it is.


----------



## jimm (Sep 25, 2011)

I can only speak from experience here, ive done 3 cycles first 2 i dont no pct atall my very first cycle i was sick for a week after coming off i put that down to some anti biotics i was taking... any way my last cycle i ran hcg and done proper pct all i can say is it made alot of different...ohh and as i learned the hard way you should never start a cycle without having EVERYTHING you might need IF it were to pop up.. just sayin..stay safe bro youl bounce back but next cycle get EVERYTHING before you even thing about pinning..

oh and ive never heard of Adamantium??


----------



## Night_Wolf (Sep 25, 2011)

N21 said:


> How would i prevent shutdown on cycle?, i read that HCGenerate apparently prevents shutdown on cycle, but thats out of my pricerange, i dont have that much to spend, some other places said Adamantium by Athletix will prevent shutdown aswell, thats more in my pricerange, but what would you guys suggest?



You can't. That's why you do post cycle recovery.
HCG helps for sure to recover faster after cycle. Is very cheap.


----------



## R1balla (Sep 25, 2011)

thats part of the risk you take when taking a cycle. if you have proper PCT, you will be fine. if you are worried about shut down, take something that wont shut u dont has much like one of the androseries


----------



## .V. (Sep 25, 2011)

I don't think one can actually prevent shutdown while on a cycle.  

Including some HCG during your cycle will help some.  Reading and learning all you can about PCT...and having it ready to go before you start your cycle will help a great deal.

HCG during...PCT with Nolva, Clomid, whatever after...makes recovery easier.

Good luck to you.


----------



## |Z| (Sep 26, 2011)

Night_Wolf said:


> You can't. That's why you do post cycle recovery.



Yup, thats the case. If you set up a solid PCT you will be set. DAA and endosurge on top of your estrogen control would be stellar


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 26, 2011)

hcg isnt that much if you think about it... are you sure you not confusing hcg and hgh?


----------



## oufinny (Sep 26, 2011)

|Z| said:


> Yup, thats the case. If you set up a solid PCT you will be set. DAA and endosurge on top of your estrogen control would be stellar



Yes this is the way to go with a SERM, clomid or Torem.  



sofargone561 said:


> hcg isnt that much if you think about it... are you sure you not confusing hcg and hgh?



No he is thinking about NTBM HCGenerate.  Unlike places like EliteFitness, we are not forced to hear about how NTBM products are the best thing ever repeatedly; thank god!


----------



## coolrise (Sep 27, 2011)

I guess what should be asked is this a prohormone cycle.


----------



## coolrise (Sep 27, 2011)

if so there are many choices but if not i would agree with HCG.


----------



## N21 (Sep 27, 2011)

alright thanks guys, im thinking about getting some nolva or clomid, nidk which one is best though what do you guys think? i am also using phytoserms 347 in pct, and my cycle is going to be d zine, h drol, and p stanz


----------



## R1balla (Sep 27, 2011)

good responses here. i would also pre load milk thistle 2 weeks before cycle then continue throughout cycle and PCT


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 27, 2011)

R1balla said:


> good responses here. i would also pre load milk thistle 2 weeks before cycle then continue throughout cycle and PCT


 would should be replace with DO i dont recomend any orals without liver support. deffinalt preload with it and take through cycle and pct =)


----------



## R1balla (Sep 27, 2011)

for sure


----------



## domsriltz123 (Sep 30, 2011)

I guess what should be asked is this a prohormone cycle.


----------

